# iPhone 6 being unvield now! What do you think!!



## 808 MAFIA (Sep 9, 2014)

www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2014/09/apple_event_live_updates_iphone_6_announcement.html


What do you guys think? Pretty badass, aye?

iKnow I have a verizon upgrade in less than 60 days and I'm defiantly buying it. Are you guys sleeping on the new iphone 6 or forking out the $$$ to own this beast? 

Why do I want a iphone 6? 

1. I don't like plastic cheap feeling phones (androids, lol)
2. iOS is fast, reliable, clean, and simple (my iphone 4 is 4 years old but it's time to retire it, never had a issue with it, kept in body glove case, not 1 scratch)
3. Music quality is far superior
4. iPhones are the sexiest phones hands down, when walkin around talkin on your phone in public people know you got taste and probably most likely aren't a bum ass nigga (nice pre-paid flip phone brah!)
5. Last but not least, dat shinny Apple logo on your phone, just like drivin a Mercedes, Owning a Apple device is a status symbol

~just my opinion


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 9, 2014)

I think it's a boring disappoitment.
Not even full HD on the 4.7" model? Get that shit outta here!
If they had the sapphire screen I might be interested but this? No thank you.

As for your points:
1. The HTC One series is all metal.
2. Android is more customizable and more user friendly. Also, the lastest versions are just as good as iOS.
3. I would like to see some evidence for that and not just your opinion.
4. You are a massive tool if that is why you buy your phone.
5. See 4. Toolbag...

If you are serious I don't think I like you.


----------



## DeathGrip (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't think I'll be getting one. My 4s is all I really need. Even though I have an upgrade I feel like I'd just be spending more money on something that I already have. To be honest I really only use my phone for music, texts, and calls. But, if I would go with a new phone it would definitely be an iPhone. Also, I wouldn't buy a phone just cause it makes me look cool.


----------



## shteev (Sep 9, 2014)

It's an iPhone, but bigger to compete with the larger Android flagships that so much of the market is used to nowadays. 

Not revolutionary, but nice to see. I like its new design.

That being said, I'm not going to upgrade anytime soon. If I were to, I'd probably get a One M8. 

I'm not even going to touch the rest of your claims, OP, because they're absolutely incorrect and almost troll-like. CaptainCool already corrected you, anyhow.


----------



## 808 MAFIA (Sep 9, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I think it's a boring disappoitment.
> Not even full HD on the 4.7" model? Get that shit outta here!
> If they had the sapphire screen I might be interested but this? No thank you.
> 
> ...



i was kidding lol


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 9, 2014)

looks cool
not as cool at my alunimum, gorilla glass, Kevlar backed, android
but decent


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 9, 2014)

808 MAFIA said:


> i was kidding lol



Good. I was hoping so :3


----------



## shteev (Sep 9, 2014)

808 MAFIA said:


> i was kidding lol



OH NO I'M SORRY

if only you put a :v in there


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Sep 9, 2014)

It looked like a commercial


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 9, 2014)

Barely relevant, but I dreamed I had an iPhone a few nights ago...

I just can't get used to phones that are all touchscreen, I really like having a keyboard. I know there are accessories, but... eh. I actually downgraded, got rid of my smartphone and got a more simplistic Nokia with a keyboard. I don't really need all the bells and whistles, though, so for me it's perfect. Maybe if I had more friends I'd want a fancier phone. qq

I know you said you were joking, OP, but I sincerely hope you took a shower immediately after posting that shit to rinse the filth from yourself.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 10, 2014)

I actually don't have a cellphone. So... I don't care.
Aren't they all the same thing but bigger? These new iphone releases.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd rather set my money on fire.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 10, 2014)

I think I'm happy with my outdated flip phone that just does texting and phone calls.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2014)

Iphones are for hipster douchebags and sixteen year old girls who spend their time taking selfies in the school bathroom.

Also, the Android OS phones are more customizable in terms of what you want to add on them. The iOS isn't as forgiving.
As far as music quality in the iphone; that's really subjective and just opinion at this point. Among other factors (headphones, etc.)


----------



## Kosdu (Sep 11, 2014)

If you want an iphone, get an old one for cheap.

My dad got me an iphone 4s, refurbished, for $100. It's more than I would spend on a phone, but it as sure as hell cheaper than a new one.
Iphone 4's are probably cheaper.

Really, iphones are good for polish. That's all that's better.
(I hate the new ios, so my phones on the old one. New one looks like shit.)


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2014)

This is what I think:


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah yeah, those Android phones had these features years ago. But now _Apple_ did it, so it's now newer than it was in 2012 :3
At least I think that's how an Apple fan sees it... Trust me, I sell these things daily. That is _exactly_ how they see it. And then they hand me 900â‚¬ for a phone with tech from 2012 that costs 100â‚¬ to produce. Oh well, it puts my bread on the able so I'm not complaining! XD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2014)

I would rather reactivate my v3 RAZR than go with the new iPhone.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2014)

An Iphone 6 here cost twice my laptops cost, yea no thanks.


----------



## 808 MAFIA (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm getting the 128gb iphone 6 plus, only way to go, go big or go home


----------



## Arkanoego (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow, there's more hate on iPhones than I expected 
Let's begin with my opinion - I never used iPhone, and I'm probably never going to. Android gives me the freedom and customization I need. 
As for new iPhones - they look really disappointing. I expected something more fresh, interesting - but it seems like Apple just didn't had an idea. Anyway, I want to see them IRL, then I will be able to say how they feel in hand.
As for Apple Watch - is this a joke? (Moto360, G Watch R)

But when people bash Apple for being overpriced and crap specs - really?
Show me an android device that has 3 years of updates? There is none. HTC Advanteg gives you two years, Nexus gets almost 2 years and the rest is just a joke - except flagships. 
iPhone also is idiot-proof and you don't have to care about the system, it won't slow down. Android tends to get slower, there's really a little of devices that won't start lagging. Nexuses, Moto X,G, GPE phones. Anything with pure android is really fast and responsive. HTC also has pretty fast custom ui - Sense.
But the majority of droids is going to get slower - I'm talking about you Samsung. This company is the main reason why android is being considered as slow and full of lags.

So the next time you bash Apple think about it - you pay not only for the great support, but also fluid system. It's still pretty much overpriced, but you can't say iPhones are trash. 
And specs may seem like taken from 2012, but it's still a better architectures and are just faster. But why Apple didn't put 2GB of RAM is a mystery to me....


----------

